# A few pics of my babies at 4 weeks old...



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm sooo proud of this litter, can't wait til they get in the ring!! They are 4 weeks old in these pictures, but will be 6 weeks old on Sunday!!

Waited 5 years for these babies to happen. 7 boys, thats right... NO females!

They are off my CH Maggie bred back to her son Jimbo!!

















These two are my buckskins of the group... buckskin rednose is Rhage, and the buckskin with the black mask is Tohrment..









These are the red rednoses of the group... Wrath, and Vischous..









These are the 3 tan with black masks... Zsadist, Phury, and Butch...









and some random pictures of them....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm fixing them for you just next time use the IMG code,

OMG they are so cute I know I have already seen the pictures I just love looking at them!!
Zorro's gene's are strong you can see similarities in both litters.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

i love buckskins with red noses. I so want one as my first puppy poo.  very pretty Squishies you got there


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG there adorable  I love the last pic of him with a big Ol smile


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh they are sooo adorable! Just wondering how common mother to son breedings are? I have read somewhat about linebreeding, is that considered linebreeding?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

cute little boogers arent they


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

cute puppies


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Very cute babies!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Oh they are sooo adorable! Just wondering how common mother to son breedings are? I have read somewhat about linebreeding, is that considered linebreeding?


it is considered inbreeding but it can be done with great success. You always take a chance on that because you are doubling up genetically the good and the bad but an experienced breeder is already aware of that.
Rampage Kennels has great dogs and one that I alway recommend when someone is looking for nice gamebred dogs.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah I remember her kennel from when I was on game dog. I remember that she had some great looking dogs! What's up with people saying inbreeding is what makes pit bulls aggressive is that just another myth PK?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Myth and ignorance......


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks performance for the fix and the nice words! I appreciate it!

We've done a son to mother breeding in the past with great success, and this one is looking to be no different! These boys are sooo hard to pick from, we are keeping 4 of the 7 and I change my mind daily on who is staying..lol

Zorro, and Maggie are soooo similar!! I have a picture somewhere of them standing side by side years ago and its hard to tell them appart..lol Could ask for better temperaments and structure then those two, and we are tossing around breeding them together to see what we get..lol

Thanks everyone for the compliaments!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Gorgeous litter! 4 weeks and look at the muscles lmao. They are some fine looking pups


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I wish I could say that was muscle but its more like fusle (fat that looks like muscle)...lmao

I'm going to try for some new pictures some time this weekend! They are growing up soooo fast!! Watch for them at Nationals!!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Good luck with your litter. Remember to get pictures of my girl Terra at Cleburne! LOL


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm only taking my oldies sooo I'll have time on my hands to watch for her!!! I'll see what I can do!!


----------



## htown (May 20, 2010)

great looking puppies, i like the black mask dog in the pic after the rednose pup sitting down


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

These pups should make for some great bulldogs, I would also like to add all the other dogs in your yard look great aswell you own some well breed bulldogs. I give you some :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

WOW, what a manly bunch! If you don't mind, I'll take two (the red,red noses)


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks again! I appreciate the looks!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

rhage has to be my favorite out of these pups... are you planning on keeping him?? i adore buckskins always wanted one for sure


what are the odds all males? ive never heard of that before not even all females its usually atleast a couple girls---thats totally crazy


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh , they are CUTE!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Rhage is definetly staying here, Vihscious as well... the only ones I keep changing my mind on is whether to keep Tohrment (buckskin black mask) or two of the tans with black masks..lol Love the buckskin rednose coloring... Maggie had a litter 5 years ago and produced Tina who is a buckskin rednose..lol When I saw Rhage I knew he was staying here since Tina is so striking..lol


----------



## cenzo89 (Jan 24, 2010)

Congrats, you got a beautiful group of puppies! all of them are really handsome but Rhage is freaking gorgeous!


----------



## LPDZ (Jun 29, 2010)

*yo pups*

those pups look good i have a litter coming 14th of july they will be dangerzone and royal blood.....boree's joe lewis meets king lion!:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::hammer::goodpost: look at my pic in my album thats the female


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

They are beautiful!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Such handsome babies!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lets keep the animal hoarder <<<"american_pit13" away from this thread


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO Holly your sigs gunna be so huge now


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> Lets keep the animal hoarder <<<"american_pit13" away from this thread


HAHA, that was classic


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Rhage says he wants to come live at my house!!! No really I heard him...he said it yesterday when you were sleeping...

They are all beautiful I cannot wait to see this group grow!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Stacia, I love these pups, these were the ones youwere talking about at the Cleburne show, wow, you know I love your dogs, I can't wait to see these guys at Nationals, need some help showing, lol ????? *raises hand*


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Daaaaang! Those pups are gorgeous!! I love the last picture! Which dog is that in the last picutre!? He/she looks so flippin' adorable. Great pics!


----------



## CAPO (Mar 18, 2010)

there adorable!!!!!!!!! omg!

can you message me ? please there so cute


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks soo much everyone!! and yes there were be a couple of these boys at Nationals..lol Here is an updated picture from a few days ago... just one that I LOVE since I was able to get all 7 of these boys sitting together..lmao

Please note the awesome names of my boys..lmao

signature.JPG - Dogs

I can't figure out how to get the picture to post in here..lmao Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

I want one.....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Upload the photos to a place like photobucket and post the IMG code.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok... lets see if this works.....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Love Zsadist (sp?) can't see the name well lol. But he/she is adorable!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

They are all boys..lol Zsadist is my favorite, he is very demanding..lol


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Wrath says he wants to come live in NC  He looks like an inquisative little troublemaker:angeldevi


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, look at how they've grown up! So fast.  I remember when my two pups both fit in a chihuahua carrier and now they'd be lucky if they got one paw in it!

I love the names too! I started reading them and I was like ... wait a minute ... why are they so famil -- OH I LOVE THAT SERIES TOO!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Surprisingly enough Wrath is the calmest of the group..lol He is happy to sit back in the shade and watch all the rough housing..lol

Love the BDB series!! so glad that Maggie had a litter of all boys so I could use it..lol

Butch









Zsadist









Tohrment and Wrath

















Vishous









Rhage









Butch and Phury


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice looking. I really like the high set ears and tight terrier features. Nice.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

LadyRampage said:


> Surprisingly enough Wrath is the calmest of the group..lol He is happy to sit back in the shade and watch all the rough housing..lol


That's fine too everyone needs a chill dog!  I am sure Arson would be happy to teach him how to be mischievious :hammer:



LadyRampage said:


> Rhage


I still have quite the soft spot for this guy, Rhage, he reminds me so much of Sydney as a puppy...


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

way to cute.those r some adorable looking puppies


----------

